# Long term illness scheme refund



## misemoi (29 Aug 2014)

Hello, a relative has recently applied for the LTI scheme. She also has had a medical card for the entire length of her illness. She has been paying the prescription charges since they were introduced, in the main in one pharmacy. Is there a method of reclaiming these charges, as she was eligible for the long term illness scheme but just never had one? Has anyone had any success in this? I can't find any information about refunds. Thanks for any advice.


----------

